# ***** Show Training 101 w/ Espi *****



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

*Just wanted to share a quick video of some show training I did with my lil girl Espi. The first video is me free stacking her (at least my attempt at freestacking) and showing her movement. The second one is just playing around with her and making "training" enjoyable. Hope you guys enjoy*


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

My baaaaaaaaaaby <3


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome videos, Manny! That girl is such a little show off! Thanks for posting this. She is a perfect example of an American Bully! So clean and correct. That second video is probably my favorite; love how she walks a little on her back legs. I know you got more videos so post em up fool.


----------

